# URUMQI | Silk Road Center | 218m | 40 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-20 by H-YoutH


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-28 by cxj6636


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-08 by H-YoutH


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @499towersofchina , are there updates?


----------

